# Preventing Budgie from licking window



## kk2 (Jan 16, 2013)

Hey everyone,

Ever since I have had my budgie she has a habit of licking the window and the insulating rubber there. She is the only budgie and due to her detoriation in health since last year she is more vulnerable now to bacteria and fungus. Due to her being the only budgie she gets very ecited by seeing the birds outside and I do not feel like stopping her cause its just her normal bird behaviour. However I am really concerned with her licking corners of the window. We do clean the window as often as we can but unfortunately every time she sits at the windows for long periods of time sometimes days consecutively she starts vomitting in following days. I dont know what I can do to cover up the edges of the window so that she can only lick the glass and not the corners. I have tried everything I can possibly think of including curtains, using a chewing toy (woeven foraging strips) to create a boarder around the window only to have it falling off. sticking it was also an issue because ofc I cannot use glue. Please suggest some ideas so that she can still be herself but safe at the same time.

Thanks


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

Can you post a picture of the window and where your budgie likes to hang out so we have a visual reference for ideas?


----------

